# Secrets and lies: an act of dispair (open high school rp)



## nikolai_resnov (May 3, 2019)

The year is 2065, the world has changed so vastly but it had the same old problems with a few new ones, these new problems involved a government experimental unit know as N.E.X.U.S now no one knew what this units main purpose was, of course minor disappearances of people were no big issue as it was a normal thing but then students went missing, teachers, neighbors, uncles, aunts, mothers, fathers, this was because the government found out there were beings that had special abilities out in the world that they saught to control

Nikolai was considered a semi-normal high school student, he was a 6' tall coyote, weighing approximately 168 which was average for him but he always wore an old western style hat and duster, now most people assumed that because his family owned a local ranch that's why he dressed this way but Nikolai had a special ability, he was a Cyromancer, he couldn't use his ability for a long time but he tried to keep it to himself


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 3, 2019)

(rules)

1. Respect other roleplayers

2. All Romance is allowed but not required

3. If you feel you want to have an NSFW scene with someone and they agree to it please take it to the pms

4. No god modding

5. Please have a limit to an ability (this helps balance things)

6. Have fun and enjoy the rp


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 5, 2019)

this still up ? me feeling like hopping in


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 6, 2019)

Yeah it's still up


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 6, 2019)

alrighty
do I put my char sheet here ?


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 6, 2019)

If you'd like as it is not a requirement


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 6, 2019)

hmmm I see
guess I'll just hop in and join the fun right away ?


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 6, 2019)

Go ahead


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 6, 2019)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaah I think I need some sorta lead into the story first, if you please ; where and when things are happening atm, who are the people in the scene, etc


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 6, 2019)

Pretty much it's at the school basic faculty and staff are there Nikolai is one of the first students on campus and there are two N.E.X.U.S agents at the main door to the school watching for those students who use their abilities out in the open or for a student to slip up


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 6, 2019)

hmmm alright then, here we go

-----

Jin enters the school, past the N.E.X.U.S guards at the entrance, feeling really annoyed and troubled.
It's already troublesome enough for him having to deal with all sorts of papers and certificates, just so he'd meet the requirements to graduate. Then, it's near the finals, and he's twice as stressed about the ordeal, knowing that this is his last shot, and he must not fail again, so he won't be disqualified from graduating and waste 6 years here for nothing.
Feeling watched by those agents really doesn't help him.
As he enters the campus, he just makes his way to the classroom, fast. As if he's trying to take refuge.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 6, 2019)

Nikolai made his way to the class where Jin was as they shared first period as he looks around seeing the agents at the main doors he slipped into the classroom to get out of the line of sight of the agents


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 6, 2019)

Jin sees Nikolai coming in. Judging from how he slipped in the room, Jin's guess is that he doesn't like the agents either.

- Real sick of those guys eh ?

He sits back with some textbooks on the table. He's currently reading one about maths, trying to take in the numbers and equations that his brain probably registers as alien language and refuses to understand.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 6, 2019)

"I honestly hate that the Nexus agents are all over the place" he says opening his books as he starts writing out equations and answers


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 6, 2019)

Jin is still reading the math textbook.

- That's politics for you.

He reads a bit more, then closes the textbook,.

- Welp, guess I have some ideas to add in the political exams tomorrow. I'm sure at least this whole school hates them as much as we do.

He chuckles a bit.

- Hell, I'd probably get an A+ for this shit, even.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 7, 2019)

Nikolai chuckled a bit and nodded as he looked over at jin "yeah but unfortunately they have no choice in the matter


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 7, 2019)

Jin notes down some possible ideas he just comes up with, for the test tomorrow.

- Where the heck did they come from, anyway... and why're they all over our school ? I don't see any of us having any sort of "special power" like the X-Men, do you ?

He says so but he's obviously keeping his to himself. He is able to "conjure" a small hammer and a tiny knife out of thin air, and "de-summon" them when not needed.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 7, 2019)

Nikolai looked over at jin who was writing in his notebook ”there are some but alot of people hide their power" he says looking over "as of Nexus I have no idea what's going on"


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 8, 2019)

- Meh. As if we're not having enough troubles with pur finals... freaking government and goddamn politicians.

Jin finishes writing and closes the notebook, then sits back with his phone in hand.

- Man, if I had any super power, I wish it's electricity, so my phone never runs outta battery... heh.

He looks over Nikolai :

- What about you ? If you have super power, what would it be ?


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 8, 2019)

Nikolai sat back and thought about it for a moment "mmm i'd have to say telekinesis" he says looking over at jin before laughing a bit "this way i could just take the stuff i need"


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 8, 2019)

Jin brings his hand up like Thor usually does when summoning the hammer. He closes his eyes, trying to act cool :

- Like this ?

Then he chuckles.

- Your telekinesis and my electricity, we'd make a good team, heh.

Then he looks over the clock :

- Welp... class about to start...


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 8, 2019)

He nods as the teacher came in as did several students Nikolai kept his eyes forward and on the board as the teacher began writing on the board


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 8, 2019)

(now I'm feeling like one of those Persona games... lol
wanna skip this part ? and go to when things start to happen ?)


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 8, 2019)

(alrighty)

Shortly after school Nikolai stepped towards his locker to get his stuff as he noticed the Nexus agents were approaching him, as he tried to keep his cool he shut his locker and started walking the opposite direction as the agents


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 8, 2019)

Jin sees the two agents from the corner of his eyes, but still pretends like he doesn't notice them, and checks his belongings in the locker. He just hopes they're not coming for him, for whatever reason...


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 10, 2019)

The agents begin to pick up the pace a bit causing Nikolai to do the same as he passes by jin he whispers "run... They know"


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 11, 2019)

Jin glances at Nikolai without turning his head, then casually closes the locker and just takes out his phone, as he also walks in Nikolai's direction, but not as fast.
In the jacket of his pocket is a knife, prepared...


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 13, 2019)

Without warning an agent stepped out of one of the rooms before firing a taser at jin while his back was turned-


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 13, 2019)

The taser shot shocks Jin pretty bad and makes him fall to his knees. He grunts in pain :

- What... the hell, man !?

He claws on the floor, trying to endure the pain that just shocked through his entire body.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 13, 2019)

The agent called into another saying he had tagged one as Nikolai gets hit with a trequillizer which knocked him out could as a voice over the radio replied "second one down"


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 14, 2019)

- Grrrrr... down, my ass !

Jin tries to break himself out of the shock, then uses all his strength to get up and quickly stabs the knife in the agent's leg, then uses his entire weight (about 300+ kg) to pull the agent down and stabs the knife in the agent's hand, as hard as he can.
Then Jin violently hauls the agent back up and shoves him towards the others. Right after that, he throws himself back to stand on his tail, and lands a heavy kick with both his hooves at the stabbed agent in the chest, knocking him right into the others.
He rushes to Nikolai and hauls him over his shoulders.

- Later, suckers !


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2019)

Just as Jin had picked up Nikolai there was a quick pricking feel in his back as the agent that shot Nikolai hit Jin with the same tranquillizer, this causing Nikolai to feel heavier as the sedative began to take affect


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 15, 2019)

- Nnnngh !... Grrr !

Jin tries to fight back the sedative as he makes the run for it, though he starts to feel sleepy and dizzy that he stumbles around. His hooves just make it hard for him to run, let alone without causing the noises... soon enough he can't take it anymore, and rushes into the nearest room.
With what little strength left, he locks the door and blocks it with the tables and chairs... until he collapses on the floor.

- Ugh...


----------



## GrimnCoyote (May 15, 2019)

Grimn slinked down the hall in a half asleep state. The testing the day before had depleted most of her energy and all she wanted to do was lay in her bed for the rest of the evening. Suddenly her yellow and green eyes widened as a wounded agent stumbles towards a coyote. Frantically she hides behind some lockers as the man brings out his radio. "Ugh...this is Agent 1678, I require immediate backup", his voice sounds metallic and raspy, "There are multiples meta-powered individuals in my proximity". Carefully sneaking closer she sets her eyes upon the man and one of her own species. Without making a sound she taps his shoulder. "Huh?", the agent glares behind him unaware Grimn had teleported in front of him. He darts his attention forward only to realise his mistake, "hey, top right there". A bright red light temporarily blinds him, once his vision was regained both coyotes disappeared without a trace. 

Suddently they both reappeared in the room with Jin. Grimn sets the boy down and begins looking for a way out, "Good job Grimn now your going to be killed because you saved some random coyote".


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 15, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Good job Grimn now your going to be killed because you saved some random coyote".


(uh, who says this ? if I read it right, there's only you (Grimn) and Nikolai ( @nikolai_resnov ) in the room with me, and both me and Nikolai are too dizzy to say anything now)


----------



## GrimnCoyote (May 16, 2019)

(Grimn's just talking to herself)


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 17, 2019)

(aye got it)
(welp, gotta wait for Nikolai to get things running)


----------



## GrimnCoyote (May 19, 2019)

(Nikolai sure is taking a while to get back)


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 20, 2019)

(Yep, this is gonna take a while)


----------



## GrimnCoyote (May 20, 2019)

(How long does he typically take to get back?)


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 20, 2019)

(years..)


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 1, 2019)

(Is it possible for me to join?)


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 25, 2019)

(well that's a bit surprising didn't really anticipate so many others, rl situations came up and furaffinity was giving me some trouble at the login)

-Nikolai was out cold on the classroom floor he hadn't expected what had happened nor would he have expected to be aided by fellow student let alone a fellow coyote but as his breathing stabilized the guards began going from class to class checking for the "Subjects"-


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 25, 2019)

Kellil noticed the guards going for class to class and in a panic tries not to act suspious, the guards walked past and took a long hard glace at him, but didn't notice anything off
"move to a new school they said, safer than this one they said," he mumbled to him self,
On his way past the english department He notices jin lying on the floor, in one of the classrooms and a sudden shock crawls down his spine, he knew that the guards were looking for him, he tries the doorknob but it was blocked, he runs back to ram it but fails again, in a last attempt, he took a deep breath, his eyes burned a blood red, and rushed the door as it shattered into fragments, "ain't paying for that!" He rushed to the near unconscious jin, and tries to wake him up,
"Come on we gotta get out intill it's too late!, come on!"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 25, 2019)

after a while Nikolai started coming to in the classroom his fellow coyote had brought him to, shaking off the Sedative he looks at the one who brought him here "hey I don't recognize you miss" he says as his vision blurs a bit before focusing a bit more as he looks at Grimn in a groggy state


----------

